# Schecter Hellraiser C-8 Special...goodbye abalone, hello cream!



## Dark_Matter (Oct 30, 2010)

Schecter Guitar Research Hellraiser Special C-8 Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## trb (Oct 30, 2010)

Damn that black is sexy.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yea, im glad they got rid of theold binding, though these seem to have triple binding anyways .
Also, new inlays!!


----------



## spattergrind (Oct 30, 2010)

hell ya thats not bad....if it is neck thru


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 30, 2010)

spattergrind said:


> hell ya thats not bad....if it is neck thru


 
3 piece mahogany set neck.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh damn, those are sick!


----------



## spattergrind (Oct 30, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> 3 piece mahogany set neck.



my bad

ya i got to get an 8 string some time...the axefx-8 string combo....


----------



## Krankguitarist (Oct 31, 2010)

MUCH better.

All that abalone gets a bit tiresome after a while.

Though I have to say, I still prefer the aesthetics of the Blackjack ATX series.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 31, 2010)

Krankguitarist said:


> MUCH better.
> 
> All that abalone gets a bit tiresome after a while.
> 
> Though I have to say, I still prefer the aesthetics of the Blackjack ATX series.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 31, 2010)

Krankguitarist said:


> MUCH better.
> 
> All that abalone gets a bit tiresome after a while.
> 
> Though I have to say, I still prefer the aesthetics of the Blackjack ATX series.


----------



## teqnick (Oct 31, 2010)

At last the abalone is gone! I would actually purchase one of these...


maybe...




not..


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 31, 2010)

This is one of the top contenders for an 8-string for me now. I might stick with the Damien Elite though to save $150


----------



## Philligan (Oct 31, 2010)

Huge improvement over the Hellraiser binding  

I actually kinda like their necks, if they did something like a 28" scale, I'd be all over one.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 31, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks this is ugly?


----------



## Defsan (Oct 31, 2010)

Philligan said:


> I actually kinda like their necks, if they did something like a 28" scale, I'd be all over one.


+1 ;__;


----------



## Philligan (Oct 31, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is ugly?



Maybe not. I really don't like the inlays, and I've never been crazy about that "transparent black cherry" thing that has been slapped on mid-level, metal-oriented guitars for the last like ten years.

That being said, as much as I like a gorgeous guitar, looks near the bottom of my list of priorities. I had no beef with owning my Damien 8, and I think it was hella uglier than this 

Bottom line for me, if it plays well, sounds good, and it's more affordable, then chances are I'm down with it 

EDIT: I forgot to add, I do like quilt tops, though. And that trans black is pretty slick.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Oct 31, 2010)

i wonder what their reason for a 26.5" 8 string was anyways...


----------



## loktide (Oct 31, 2010)

these look so much better without the (cheap ass looking) abalone binding and inlays

that trans-black one looks especially tasty


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 31, 2010)

I made a thread about these a couple days ago ( hellraiser special)


----------



## jl_killer (Oct 31, 2010)

It looks soo nice, and it's considerably less expensive. It also states that they took off the locking tuners... but so far i haven't been very impressed by the schecter locking tuners anyways..


----------



## Hypothermia (Nov 1, 2010)

The black flame one is an exact copy of the agile colour, isnt it ?


----------



## Dark_Matter (Nov 1, 2010)

Hypothermia said:


> The black flame one is an exact copy of the agile colour, isnt it ?


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 1, 2010)

Hypothermia said:


> The black flame one is an exact copy of the agile colour, isnt it ?



what

you think Agile patented or even were the first to do the the black-stain-on-quilt look? 

They didn't. They weren't.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Nov 1, 2010)

Hypothermia said:


> The black flame one is an exact copy of the agile colour, isnt it ?



The premise of this question perplexes me.


----------



## Waelstrum (Nov 1, 2010)

Hypothermia said:


> The black flame one is similar to the agile colour, isnt it ?


Fixed.


Why, yes. Yes, it is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2010)

Still went with ugly, tacky inlays. They're just plastic now.


----------



## RG7 (Nov 2, 2010)

Damn, I just bought a c-8 with the abalone binding.

Ugh my life.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Nov 2, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Still went with ugly, tacky inlays. They're just plastic now.



Yeah...I don't like the inlays...but they ARE better than the abalone ones.

couldn't they have done split crown inlays?

gotta admit that'd be fucking classy...i'd so buy one if it had split crown inlays.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 2, 2010)

What is it with metal players and hating anything that is not completely plain?


----------



## Cool711 (Nov 2, 2010)

^ Simplicity? lol

I can't speak. I would prefer all my guitars just be black.

My C-8 is the same abalone cherry burst, and I would have loved if it was just black with no binding.
However, the blackburst is quite nice, but between the new cream and the old abalone, I'm strangely drawn to the abalone.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't get all the abalone hate. I rather like it.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 3, 2010)

Hypothermia said:


> The black flame one is an exact copy of the agile colour, isnt it ?



black flamed maple is very common. I have a samick superstrat copy from somewhere in 1995 with that very finish.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Nov 3, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> What is it with metal players and hating anything that is not completely plain?



I like plain guitars...


----------



## Philligan (Nov 3, 2010)

Dark_Matter said:


> I like plain guitars...



Same, I'm all about dot inlays, or nothing. I like abalone, it's just the massively thick binding that kinda turns me off. No binding + abalone dot inlays, though...


----------



## Dark_Matter (Nov 4, 2010)

Philligan said:


> Same, I'm all about dot inlays, or nothing. I like abalone, it's just the massively thick binding that kinda turns me off. No binding + abalone dot inlays, though...



I myself think abalone is hideous, and way too flashy...maybe my cheese has slid off my cracker, dunno


----------



## locorogue (Apr 8, 2011)

Just bought the red one online($615...NEW), can't wait to get that sob, I have the C7 Hellraiser, and love it...

Crap, forgot this nice review, this was a nice bonus:
http://www.musicradar.com/tuition/guitars/round-up-3-extreme-8-string-electric-guitars-244564


----------



## Razzy (Apr 8, 2011)

locorogue said:


> Just bought the red one online($615...NEW), can't wait to get that sob, I have the C7 Hellraiser, and love it...
> 
> Crap, forgot this nice review, this was a nice bonus:
> Round-up: 3 extreme 8-string electric guitars | MusicRadar.com



I just ordered the trans-black one. The wait is killing me.


----------



## Edbean (Jun 25, 2011)

Question, please help.

schecter hellraiser c8 $899
locking tuners
pearl
set neck
hipshot saddle



schecter hellraiser SPECIAL c8 $749
no locking tuners
cream
bolt neck
ctm saddle



Which one is better? I cant really tell why there is such a large price difference. Do they sound or play different? Im just wondering if its mainly because of the pearl or what.... 


THANKS!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 25, 2011)

Its because of the hipshot bridge, locking nut and set neck.


----------



## Edbean (Jun 25, 2011)

so are those all features that are really worth it.... or is it a non issue. Which would you chose? THANKS!


----------



## metalheadblues (Jun 25, 2011)

I have the 7 string black cherry..
It is awesome,great solid guitar.. Will do a ngd sometime soon


----------



## RubenBernges (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't dislike abalone per se, but I think it's hideous when it is as overused as in a lot of Schecter guitars or the 1000 range of LTD. The cream is much better on these.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 26, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is ugly?


 
nope yer not..


----------



## Guitarwhisperer (Jan 26, 2012)

Ordered this in trans black, but its on backorder! The wait is killing me!


----------



## dime3334 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just got mine on the 19th, LOVING this thing so far! Here's the N.G.D. thread if anyone is interested...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ecter-hellraiser-c-8-special.html#post2831232


----------



## travis bickle (Jan 27, 2012)

The fake abalone was extremely tacky. This looks a million times better.


----------

